# Nalanta- Eva Roemaat and Jesse Drent



## LaYuqwam111 (Feb 9, 2012)

i recently discovered these two amazing horse-people. they are a showteam, with Eva Roemaat being the main girl. she specializes in natural dressage, classical dressage, tricktraining and bitless riding...does anyone else know about these guys? i want to start combing Monty Roberts Natural Horsemanship with the work these guys do.



























Kayla


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

I do! Love their work with horses, amazing


----------

